
I found my 17yo backup but can't find the PSU. Please help me find one - hestefisk
http://imgur.com/a/f7fWg
======
tinus_hn
[http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/186849en](http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/186849en)

Links to images of the power supply labels which tell you the power supply is
12v with - on the outside.

You can just use a universal adapter for that.

------
ganoushoreilly
[https://smile.amazon.com/Adapter-Maxtor-OneTouch-Personal-
St...](https://smile.amazon.com/Adapter-Maxtor-OneTouch-Personal-
Storage/dp/B002RURFGS?sa-no-redirect=1)

------
aurizon
12v 3 amp, center +, direct current, as written on the label

------
rachelbythebay
Crack it open and use it as a normal drive.

